#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Обермиллер "Учение о праджнарапмите в Абхисамааланкаре" Маитрейи"

## Jambal Dorje

В книге Обермиллера дан обзор литературы связанный с Абхисамааланкарой, пункты А. разнесены в связи с путями шравака, пратйекабуддхи и бодхисаттвы, переведены 70 пунктов А. Есть большой тибетско-санскритско-русский словарь по праджне-парамите. Может кому-то эта работа покажется интересной и сейчас. Некоторые буддологи, например Андросов считают, что его не следовало бы переводить на русский из-за его убогой терминологии, но те кто уже копался в терминологии смогут без труда прочесть этот труд почти 100 летней давности. 

В книге в основном калькировались на русский варианты перевода тибетских терминов на англ. как их посчитал перевести Обермиллер. Как то изменять их не быво никакой возможности. Пришлось бы переделывать весь текст. Иной вариант перевода тех же пунктов содержится в гл.1  "Источника Мудрецов" переведенной Дандароном и изданным в Улан-Удэ. Правда в напечатанном варианте редактор Пубаев постарался ориентироваться на Обермиллера. Но есть рукопись Дандарона. Надеюсь она будет все же напечатана когда нибудь его  убывающими учениками.

Скачать отсюда
http://narod.ru/disk/10315561000/%D0...%B8%D1%82.html

----------

Aion (27.06.2009), Chhyu Dorje (24.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.06.2009), Светлана Тарасевич (23.11.2010)

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Не оно же ли, только более читаемо и по-английски?

http://lirs.ru/lib/obermiller/Abhisamayalamkara,Maitreya,Obermiller,1932.gif.rar

----------

Jambal Dorje (02.07.2009), Светлана Тарасевич (23.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Рассказывают что эту же книгу на русском можно найти в продаже. Прада там стоит переводчиком Олег Волошановский, а редактором Монтлевич.
 Несколько слов из истории этой публикации. Пару лет Монтлевич предложил мне опубиковать этот мой перевод 77 года в наборе Олега с транслитерацией по Вайли. Я отказася поскольку мне хотелось сохранить мою транслитерацию, коя хоть и немного тяжеловата первоначально но потом вполне усваивается. Во вторых, мне не хотелось чтобы моим редактором был Монтлевич о чем редактору Чубарю я говорил еще раньше за пару лет до предложения Монтлвича.
Когда отношения окончательно расстроились Монтлевич все же решился опубликовать мой перевод в таком виде. Жаль Олега, котрый выброился из окна после того как Монтлевич выгнал ночью Н Н Р. До этого у Олега с подачи опять же Монтлевича стоял и Монтлевич и Н Н Р . Этот когнитивный дисонанс Олег не смог пережить и так печально все закончилось. Непонятно зачем Монтлевичу понадобилось впутывать Олега опять в свои интриги  со мной уже после его смерти. Раскаяние? или цинизм?

----------


## До

> Рассказывают что эту же книгу на русском можно найти в продаже.


Да, издательство _Евразия_ 2009 г.

----------

Jambal Dorje (15.03.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

Скачать отсюда
http://narod.ru/disk/10315561000/%D0...%B8%D1%82.html[/QUOTE]

В скачанном файле открываются только какие-то иероглифы в буквальном смысле этого слова. Если возможно, выложите в формате Word.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вы правы, чтото случилось, выложил заново, но если и сейчас проблемы то скиньте мэйл и я вышлю

http://narod.ru/disk/237308001/%D0%9...D1%82.rar.html

----------

Леонид Ринатович (24.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.11.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/558502/

В файле просто неверный формат , там можно увидеть в начале сигнатуру рар архива , достаточно переименовать, но залил повторно.

Русский вариант больше нравится , в нем больше чувств и интонаций , английские тексты хороши когда нет ничего , русский язык богаче =) , лично мое мнение

----------

Леонид Ринатович (24.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (24.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ринатович

Спасибо, всё получилось!!!

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Это чистый перевод, вроде кальки, с английского. Вначале хотел вставить в этот  перевод варианты русского варианта Дандарона Абхисамайааланкары из Источника мудрецов выложенного здесь http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16440, но поскольку это крайне перегрузило бы текст, то все убрал и оставил все как у Обермилера, за исключением некоторых расширений в моих примечаниях. Несколько жаль, так как получился бы соотвественно и другой словарь, но ужасно это кропотливая работа.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (24.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Сейчас получил на почте эту книгу изданную в Евразии, где указан переводчиком Волошановский и ред Монтлевич. Упомянуты все помощники кроме меня. Это очень смешно. Впрочем это не единичный случай. В книге о Дандароне изданной в той же Евразии упомянуты все строители ступы кроме Федора, задавшего Монтлевичу неудобный вопрос о его роли в посадке Дандарона.

По самой книге вроде все как у Обермиллера, кроме отдельных глоссариев авторов и школ, монастырей, упомянутых в тексте сутр и шастр. К сожалению русский текст есть только в санск-тиб глоссарии терминов, а в тиб.-санскр глоссарии отсутствует. Отсутствует и отсылка термина к стр на которой он встречается у Обермиллера

----------

